# payback....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It would be wonderful when one of us asks for advise if after the event you come back and share your menu/experience. 
What worked, what was a pain, what was the hit of the evening.....how did it come together for you.

Kind of a payback for our input....feedback is valuable.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

It's like the kosher caterer with the whole poached salmon that was on hear I while back. She never came back to let us know about her party. I still wonder if I somehow jammed her up so bad that she quit the business.

I hate seeing your threads get orphaned Shroom, since they are always informative and usefull. I always feel bad when I have nothing to contribute to them, like in the drinks thread.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just post on it when you see a difference in amounts/types of products consumed by the same group at different times....or how you're profiling worked well or didn't.

I'll write the menu for the halloween party when it happens, you've all been such help it makes sense to share the info.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

hey Shroom - I did post info after my vegetarian buffet - I had some pics too but just did not get time to upload them - apologies! - I will definitely be posting lots of info after the Theater buffet


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

I haven't been around long enough to take the advice, put it to use and then thank everyone for it... but my time is coming


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ok Shroom,
You may remember my 1st post was about leftovers and the expectation people could take anything left with them. I have stuck by my "no leftover" policy. EVERY client still at least complains about it even if they don't argue it. It is in my contract... I don't make a big deal of it, but explain when asked. I am constantly told that the other caterers in the area allow it. As far as I am concerned, that is their liability!!!

Bottom line here: The validation from the professionals on this site was a HUGE help and validation and has kept me coming back!
I too would love to hear form others.
pgr


----------

